# Cutler Hammer Panel Box- Electric Vehicle



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I recommend hiring an electrician.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mattlapp said:


> I'm an architect so please hold back your criticism, lol. I'm trying to give my client the best advice possible. They have what appears to be an old Cutler Hammer 100 amp panel and it is nearly full.
> 
> I don't see a main disconnect switch.
> 
> ...


You should have your customer consult a licensed electrician.

Why would you be giving him advice when you clearly don't know what you are talking about?

I know that might come off as blunt, but it's true, right?

Should I go to a shoe salesman to ask about heart medication?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ask an interior designer.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

LMAO " I dont want to give bad advice " gessh here i thought an an architect was a professional I sort of thought they could read also


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have never heard of an architect worrying about electrical at all?
Do you have any dealings with the electrical aspects of a dwelling? Multi family dwelling? High rise condos? Penthouses in Manhattan? Museums?
I'm not going to shut this down, yet. I would like to hear what an architect does other than design?
And why one would come here to ask electrical questions when your profession does not deal with these things. 

Thanks In Advance Matt.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mattlapp said:


> I'm an architect so please hold back your criticism?


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

On small residential jobs architect often draw in what needs to be done electrically.

There may be a main breaker on the exterior of the house. The code also allows a maximum of 6 throws of the handles to disconnect the panel. You may also have a split buss panel,

I think this is something that you may need an electrician to look at and make that decision when they bid the job.


----------



## mattlapp (Jul 24, 2018)

I was tasked with designing the mounting station for and an electric charging station located on semi-public property. I need to ensure its ADA compliant and the system will not interfere with pedestrian and vehicle traffic. I posted this as I am trying to better understand the entire system, including the electric. But, I agree, an electrician is better served to answer these questions directly with the client. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## mattlapp (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi John,

You are correct. I consult on repair/restoration projects for multi-family, high-rise condo and Coop's in NJ/NY. I act as the buildings first point of contact whenever there is a issue or they look to renovate existing space(s).

Regarding this thread, I have a project in NJ, I mentioned the specifics in another response to a member. The reason why I was called in, some yahoo is running a charging cable from his second floor window to his car in the parking lot, approx 25' away. Real dangerous, and the HOA wants to create a standard for a curb-side car charging station. 

As some of the members have mentioned, this is an electricians issue, that's only half true. I'm responsible for providing the client with drawings for the location and the design of the mount, general wiring diagrams, and to make sense of the technical aspects of the project to the Board and the community. In this instance the panel I reviewed is full, there's no main disconnect switch on the panel, no indication if its 60 80 or 100 amp panel and so I was looking to get as much information as possible. As you can see I joined this a while ago and spend more time reading than posting.


----------



## mattlapp (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mattlapp said:


> Hi John,
> 
> You are correct. I consult on repair/restoration projects for multi-family, high-rise condo and Coop's in NJ/NY. I act as the buildings first point of contact whenever there is a issue or they look to renovate existing space(s).
> 
> ...


First of all .,, welcome to electrician talk .,,

Now the situation what you have describing the best answer is have a electrician to take look at the situation because there is many variations it have to deal with it. 

and be aware the electric automotive charger station do have some specific requirement and that part please refered this part to the electrician they can assit you on this matter. and possiblty upgrading the system too so I dont know because I cant see what ya got there so the electrician will determed the deal with it.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

is this the first time that electric vehicle charging has been discussed in "Vintage Electrical" ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude, you need to have contacts in your Rolodex for electrical, plumbing, HVAC, etc. I don’t know how you can operate without outside help. The internet is a good source of free advice and you get exactly what you pay for.

I recently bid a job where electrical specs were drawn up by the architect. He was asking for very expensive and unnecessary upgrades that included a change to the “overhead” service. A quick drive by showed a conduit coming out of the ground to the meter. Duh.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mattlapp said:


> I'm an architect so please hold back your criticism, lol. I'm trying to give my client the best advice possible.


"I have zero training and zero experience in this matter, so you'll need to consult a qualified person with this matter." 

(BTW ... if this is an architect, the "client" is their own house, I have never met an architect that didn't instantly refer out all this kind of dirty work for their customers, preferably to someone nice and expensive so as to make the most of their 10% cut.)


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Jesus, you guys can't read! The OP clearly said to HOLD your criticism. Y'all did the opposite.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CoolWill said:


> Jesus, you guys can't read! The OP clearly said to HOLD your criticism. Y'all did the opposite.


I never do what I’m told.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have never heard of an architect worrying about electrical at all?
> Do you have any dealings with the electrical aspects of a dwelling? Multi family dwelling? High rise condos? Penthouses in Manhattan? Museums?
> I'm not going to shut this down, yet. I would like to hear what an architect does other than design?
> And why one would come here to ask electrical questions when your profession does not deal with these things.
> ...


Roger Waters went to college to become an architect, does that count?


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Roger Waters went to college to become an architect, does that count?



Glad he choose a different career


----------

